# Flow Bindings ?



## flapjack

Be more specific.



http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/45319-flow-binding-2013-q.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/53317-flow-2014-snowboard-binding-preview-nx2.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/binding-reviews/51781-review-2013-flow-nx2.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/44058-best-2012-rear-entry-bindings-flow.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/81810-flow-bindings-problem.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/84273-flow-bindings-vs-k2-cinch-bindings.html

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/85705-flow-bindings.html


----------



## FR4NKY

I don't like them. But that is mostly because I've had a bad experience with them.


----------



## t21

I love them! but I'm being bias since I've only used flow bindings since my union force. FWIW, the newer flows NX2 are more versatile now which you can use them like a traditional bindings(I tried it before and it works) but you have to set them up /adjust them to your liking on a few runs till you get your sweet spot. but have an open mind and try other bindings too. goodluck!


----------



## Donutz

Flows are kind of a love/hate thing. I love them, but also use traditional bindings on some of my boards.

Flows are not my first choice for deep snow or powder situations, and they're a bit of a pain if you're strapping in on a hillside. But if you're doing a lot of strapping in/out at the resort, they're definitely more convenient.


----------



## onefutui2e

i find them to be pretty good. of course, the advantage i get in speed is negated because as the only one who uses them in my groups, i usually end up waiting for everyone to strap in anyway! but then i DO get a minute or so where i can mess around with some ground tricks :yahoo:

pow does get stuck in them, though i don't think it's THAT bad. i like them when i go into the trees or other backcountry routes because if i get caught i can easily pop out of them. or rather, i'm more willing to pop out of them rather than fight it.

agreed on the hill thing; if you're on a pitch it's really hard to step in unless you can create a bank of snow underfoot. the hybrid cap strap makes this a little less of an issue since you can use them as a regular binding in those situations, but from my experience this makes it harder to step in since the toe strap can move around. pick your poison, i guess?

performance-wise, i feel like i can transition from edge to edge more easily with these bindings. my only experience with other bindings are Union Contact and Ride Rodeo which are admittedly softer park-oriented bindings, but i think there might be something to the idea that the cables give you some leverage. my heel-side turns definitely feel more "locked in". otherwise, as someone who likes aggressive riding, these have been great.

hope this helps.


----------



## oldmate

I had a set of flows from a couple of seasons ago. They were my first bindings. I thought they were ok, and didnt have massive problems in powder. Even used them when i went Heliskiing.

Got a set of NOW IPO's late last season, and would never go back. Only because of the improved response of the IPO's.

If i was looking at a softer binding then i'd consider them again, but really, it's not that hard to do up two straps...


----------



## varth

I was using Flow the 5s last season, so here's my take. Flows you get into super fast at the cost of a bit of performance and comfort, mainly I always had a bit of heel lift. If getting in your binding quick is your #1 priority for your binding then get them, but I personally decided I'd rather spend the extra 20 seconds to strap in and get more performance during the run.


----------



## Nivek

varth said:


> I was using Flow the 5s last season, so here's my take. Flows you get into super fast at the cost of a bit of performance and comfort, mainly I always had a bit of heel lift. If getting in your binding quick is your #1 priority for your binding then get them, but I personally decided I'd rather spend the extra 20 seconds to strap in and get more performance during the run.


And you were also riding 5's... not exactly their performance model.


----------



## varth

Yeah 5s are not their best, nor are they the worst from a price standpoint. My buddy just got the 2013 NXs and they seem to be a leg up, but still see a bit of heel lift. The fact of the matter is if you use the rear entry, there's zero way to get your foot secured in there as well as strapping in, you can get CLOSE, but not the same.


----------



## onefutui2e

varth said:


> Yeah 5s are not their best, nor are they the worst from a price standpoint. My buddy just got the 2013 NXs and they seem to be a leg up, but still see a bit of heel lift. The fact of the matter is if you use the rear entry, there's zero way to get your foot secured in there as well as strapping in, you can get CLOSE, but not the same.


it's true that there are times where you can't get your boot entirely flush with the footpad like a normal binding, i wouldn't call it "heel lift" in the strictest sense. if your heels are indeed coming off the binding you definitely need to tighten them.

to eliminate/minimize the issue of a raised heel, i noticed that it becomes a non-issue if i loosen the strap up one one rung or so. i think flow even recommends that you don't crank down their bindings down all the way like you would a traditional one (especially their hybrid straps). 

does it feel weird? yes, as someone who likes to wear their gear tight on the feet in order to ride aggressively, it is a strange feeling. do i feel any difference in performance? not at all. but i'm picking up a pair of NOW bindings this weekend and will compare.


----------



## Nivek

varth said:


> The fact of the matter is if you use the rear entry, there's zero way to get your foot secured in there as well as strapping in, you can get CLOSE, but not the same.


If you're getting heel lift that's bothering you, ride the Hybrid Strap. I get none in my Five SE's.


----------

